# Do you use arps and sequences from preset libraries? (poll)



## Pier (Jul 12, 2022)

The vote is anonymous, you can answer honestly 

I've been wondering about this for a long time. I've always assumed everyone used the BPM stuff from libraries but maybe that's not the case?

In my libraries I never put too much effort into writing sequences because I assume nobody would use them as-is. In part because of copyright issues but also because maybe it can be difficult to fit something pre-made into your current piece (other than maybe constant pulses). Maybe most people just disable the sequencer/arp and just write their thing in the piano roll?

I will admit the motivator for this poll is purely to determine how much of an issue it would be to release a library on a synth without an arp and sequencer. The synth in question rhymes with "chant"


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 12, 2022)

Not sure how to answer. Very occasionally (but not often) such presets will make it into the final production. (It's usually the percussion-like soft ticky-tacky stuff that makes it into productions.) I often use general arp and sequence presets for inspiration and so am always happy to have lots of such presets lying around to use as cue starters and to test out certain kinds of gestures even if I know I will replace them with something more carefully tailored to the situation. It can also be interesting to see the programming on such patches, if there is something intriguing and I want to reverse engineer a particular effect. So I would say such presets are useful to have in preset sets.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Jul 12, 2022)

I will occasionally use a rhythmic bed preset from a synth, specifically for that purpose... just to create a rhythmic bed. I'm usually looking for something fairly subtle. But I don't know how typical I am. 

I don't use "arps" as they are traditionally known.


----------



## Pier (Jul 12, 2022)

@jbuhler I guess you could answer with "rarely" or "other"


----------



## chillbot (Jul 12, 2022)

All the time! Proud of it, too. Because it's a time-saver. But not in the forefront or featured. I'm with @Tim_Wells, "subtle" is key. So because of that my favorite and most useful arps and sequences are ones that don't include a 3rd and usually dance around 1, 5, b7, and 8, or even just 1 & 5. I guess it's probably easier to use an arp where you can play which notes you want but I do appreciate a good pre-programmed sequence if it's in this mode.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jul 12, 2022)

Voted Other as I would use the bass line presets that people put into Zebra for the pulsey sound, but not so much of the arps and definitely not presets that just use LFOs to create a static melodic 'arp' - unless it something like Hive or Vital where you can quantise the pitch to a certain set of values.

Looking forward to hearing your chants 😀


----------



## Pier (Jul 12, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> Looking forward to hearing your chants 😀


With the results of the poll I don't think you will 😂

(chant rhymes with PhasePlant which doesn't have an arp or a sequencer)


----------



## richmwhitfield (Jul 12, 2022)

I thought Phase Plant might get some sort of OSC retriggering functionality with the 2.0 update, but no joy. Not a huge loss, as if you want some sort of pulse it's not exactly difficult to write out a line of 16th notes on the same note!


----------



## Pier (Jul 12, 2022)

richmwhitfield said:


> I thought Phase Plant might get some sort of OSC retriggering functionality with the 2.0 update, but no joy. Not a huge loss, as if you want some sort of pulse it's not exactly difficult to write out a line of 16th notes on the same note!


Yeah you can easily create a pulse with an LFO or MSEG which is what I usually do rather than using the arp.

I've also created more complex patterns in Zebra with MSEGs... but it's tedious work and in many situations I'd rather use a sequencer.

Oh well 😂


----------



## GtrString (Jul 12, 2022)

Usually not, unless it’s a generic 8th, 16th ect pattern. I may break it up and use parts of it, or roll my own..


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jul 13, 2022)

Disclaimer: this is a hobbyist perspective.

Arps (Note direction but not a concrete melody): Yes.
Basslines (Simple melody): Yes.
Pulses (No melody): Yes.
Sequences (Complex melody): Rarely as-is, but these often provide a good starting point to tweak from.

In my case, these things often find their way into the final piece. However, I could imagine that for pro's these could be helpful inspiration even without making it to the final piece. They would also be immensely useful for writing library music.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 13, 2022)

I use every tool available to the modern composer that helps me get projects across the finish line quickly and successfully! 

That said, I rarely use arps with melodic content, because I usually don't find them all that useful or compatible with what I'm working on. Sometimes, if I really like the arp, I'll go in and tweak the melodic elements to fits my music. But actually, I much prefer to simply write my own arp patterns in the DAW sequencer - it's not that difficult and offers much more flexibility.

I use bass pulses and rhythmic arps all the time.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jul 14, 2022)

Most often I use the non-tonal and rhythmic ones, such as Brunel Loops from the Albion series. The melodic ones occasionally, but primarily those where I can tweak the pattern within the built-in arpeggiator or sequencer.

I don't recall using the finished sequences, but like synth presets, these can also be valid starting points, building blocks, or inspirational tools.


----------



## DoubleTap (Jul 14, 2022)

I might take a preset arp and tweak the sequence so it's useful to have them available so that you can audition and have a starting point.


----------



## AlphaCen (Jul 14, 2022)

I don’t use sequences (I treat them more like demo/inspiration thing), but I’ll happily use an arp if it fits the track.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jul 14, 2022)

I almost never use a sequence in a preset, unless there is a special reason to do so. Perhaps as an experiment or, more likely, to demonstrate it in context.

If there is an existing arp, I pretty much always change it or just remove it and play any arp I want myself with my own paws (if what I want is simple enough). I might keep it sometimes, but I can't remember an occasion at the moment.

I don't think I'd have any issue with keeping an arp or even a sequence in place; it's just usually not ideal and usually I'd mess about with it while I was working out what to do. I use extended samples that contain melodic and or/rhythmic elements, so I've got nothing against it. But if you can reshape it to your own purposes, it seems odd not to do so.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 14, 2022)

Not in my music, but I do play sequences sometimes to get some inspiration what to do with a preset. To get a bit of context.


----------

